# 3 trout



## Wanderlust (Apr 20, 2019)

Looks like that's gonna be the new limit. Might have to learn how to fish the Ga. coast.


----------



## Limitless (Apr 20, 2019)

"No changes to commercial regs".  This is an earthenware vessel of excrement!


----------



## Chap (Apr 20, 2019)

Limitless said:


> "No changes to commercial regs".  This is an earthenware vessel of excrement!



I'm getting really tired of somebody that makes fish sticks for a living telling me how many fish I can keep when I take my son fishing.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 20, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Looks like that's gonna be the new limit. Might have to learn how to fish the Ga. coast.View attachment 966335



My thoughts as well


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2019)

Who knew there was a shortage?
From my experience they are plentiful and large...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 20, 2019)

I do agree with a winter closure, but its getting to be hard to justify the drive for me when its the same distance to Brunswick or steinhatchee for 3 trout vs 15 and 1 red vs 5.


----------



## Chap (Apr 20, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I do agree with a winter closure, but its getting to be hard to justify the drive for me when its the same distance to Brunswick or steinhatchee for 3 trout vs 15 and 1 red vs 5.



I live in Savannah, and I used to occasionally take a trip down to Jax and fish a few creeks down there from my kayak or with my Gheenoe.  Between foolishness like this, and the fact that a non-resident temporary license costs so much it's like they don't want you to visit Florida, I just quit.


----------



## bany (Apr 20, 2019)

It sure is interesting, the last few years it seems there are a lot of smalls and they’ve been growing.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Apr 22, 2019)

It won't change what I do one way or the other. I bought a place in Steinhatchee 10 yrs ago because I like Steinhatchee.
 Fishing is just gravy on top. I charter an inshore guy once a year so I can fish and not babysit folks on my boat and I will continue to do that regardless just because I like old Capt Rassel and enjoy fishing with him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 22, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Looks like that's gonna be the new limit. Might have to learn how to fish the Ga. coast.View attachment 966335




What a complete load of horse manure!!!!!

This will hurt some local economies.

Summary memo for the next meeting (May) on this subject and when this will be decided.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 22, 2019)

Ive never had any luck on the ga coast for trout, the limit is still 10 in alabama waters. guess Im fishing orange beach/Gulf shores this summer. Got a free place to stay in OB any way


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 22, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> Ive never had any luck on the ga coast for trout, the limit is still 10 in alabama waters. guess Im fishing orange beach/Gulf shores this summer. Got a free place to stay in OB any way




Just means my fuel prices are going to go up having to run back to camp and drop off a limit before heading back out..


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 22, 2019)

Louisiana 15 or 25  with a 12 inch minimum up to 25, keep 2 over 25
Mississippi 15  15 inch minimum
Alabama 10    14 inch minimum
Texas 5 or 10  15 to 25

Florida 3??? 15 inch minimum none over 20, does anyone see this accomplishing anything?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 22, 2019)

I mean... Why would they want to touch the commercial side of the fishery to help numbers??



> *Northeast Zone*
> *Slot limit:* 15-24 inches
> *Daily harvest limit:*
> 75 fish per person per day or per vessel, whichever is less
> ...


----------



## Chap (Apr 22, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Who knew there was a shortage?
> From my experience they are plentiful and large...



This isn't about limiting the amount of the catch for the benefit of the fishery.  The coastal trout fishery is healthy and has recovered from the bad cold snap the killed a bunch a few years back.  This is about transferring the catch from the recreational fisherman to the commercial fisherman.


----------



## fairweather (Apr 22, 2019)

Due to Hurricane Michael, I had already moved my attention from PSJ to Pensacola. I suppose I'll go ahead and move just a bit further west to Alabama now.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 22, 2019)

I hate it too.  But like Brotherinlaw, I bought a place back in 2003 over there.  3 trout, 1 redfish, in the spring and fall maybe a couple of spanish mackerel.  Teach myself how to catch some of the doormat flounder I've seen while scalloping.  On the calm days, go blind troll some stretch 25's and maybe find a close in grouper hole or at least find some hard bottom for some of those giant pink mouth grunts.  Concentrate a little more on finding a cobia spot or 2, slow troll some of the reef balls or public numbers for a kingfish. Throw my 12 ft castnet on some of those big mullet I see on high tide in the creek mouths.  I think I'll be ok.  Still plenty of options for bringing fish home.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 23, 2019)

Total ** by FWC. Zero science to back any of it up. And the guides are all for it. Except , of course, taking away letting them catch a limit for their clients. All of this is even more ignorant than changing the red fish limit to one. I beginning to think Ron Crabtree sits on the FWC board.


----------



## KKrueger (Apr 23, 2019)

If daily bag limit is 3, what would the total possesion be?  Do we need to eat fish each night or could a guy legally travel home with 4 days limit?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 23, 2019)

Just another shot at the recreational fisherman.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 23, 2019)

It’s not slowing down, either. There’s already new limits on dolphin in the works. No studies, no science, no matter vidence that the population is in any danger. Just a bunch of Hogan’s who can’t fish saying there’s no dolphin left.


----------



## brriner (Apr 24, 2019)

These regs take effect when?


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 24, 2019)

brriner said:


> These regs take effect when?



2020 most likely.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 24, 2019)

They’re not passed yet. They will be, though. The public meetings are just for show.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 24, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> 2020 most likely.


I've heard as soon as July for the final hearing and a Fall 2019 implementation


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 24, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I've heard as soon as July for the final hearing and a Fall 2019 implementation



It seems they would need to honor any printed regulation guidebooks, pamphlets, etc.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 24, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> It seems they would need to honor any printed regulation guidebooks, pamphlets, etc.


They reduced the redfish limit in the middle of the year in 16, so who knows


----------



## jeardley (Apr 24, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> They reduced the redfish limit in the middle of the year in 16, so who knows


I remember that. It was a couple weeks before a fishing trip I had scheduled. They cut the trigger fish season off early in 17, a week before my company trip. Pretty much whenever they take a notion to do it


----------



## drhunter1 (Apr 25, 2019)

Heading down tomorrow. Will likely be my last trip if this idiotic junk passes.

Everything in Florida Fisheries are geared towards commercial fisherman.  That must be one powerful lobby because the Sea Hag and River Haven etc., are going to suffer.  

If I'm going to spend my hard earned money, I want to have something to show for it and I love fresh fish.  The state of Florida can go stick it where the sun don't shine (with those idiot politicians they can just pick a spot).


----------



## The Donk (Apr 25, 2019)

They should be protected from commercial harvesting, not recreational anglers and guides. To have the commercial guys putting a huge dent into one of the most targeted "gamefish" populations in Florida is a mistake IMO.  A true gator trout is one of the more coveted catches for inshore guys.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 25, 2019)

The commercial catch of trout in Florida is about 2% of total. They’re not putting a huge dent on the population in any way. That being said, if there’s any issue with the trout population, or any other fish for that matter, all commercial take should be stopped immediately. And guys, the guides are NOT on our side in this. Almost all of them support lower limits, and don’t support having themselves not be allowed to catch and keep, an additional limit for their clients. While I can’t speak for the southern parts of Florida, the trout population for the NW section is strong. I’ve been fishing Homosassa a bunch, and we are easily catching over a limit of trout on a regular basis. We’re letting most go, but there’s plenty of fish. Until this weekend I haven’t tried thevtrout at Steinhatchee yet this year, just caught a bunch of BSB’s the couple times I’ve been there. I’ll post up Sunday night or Monday on how we did. The friends I have who have been trout fishing are catching plenty of trout.


----------



## asc (Apr 27, 2019)

most recs kill every trout they catch....

intentional or not..


----------



## The Donk (Apr 27, 2019)

The article I read referenced the declining population of large trout, specifically in NW Florida where they used to grow real big. They talked about how trout aren't protected properly because they aren't listed as a "gamefish". This allows commercial hook and line guys to take 75 fish per day between 15" and 24".  The guides up that way are reporting way less 5-10lb trout than in the past and they believe it's because they aren't listed properly.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 27, 2019)

Limited out on trout and reds today by lunch. Seems like they are plentiful.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 27, 2019)

The Donk said:


> The article I read referenced the declining population of large trout, specifically in NW Florida where they used to grow real big. They talked about how trout aren't protected properly because they aren't listed as a "gamefish". This allows commercial hook and line guys to take 75 fish per day between 15" and 24".  The guides up that way are reporting way less 5-10lb trout than in the past and they believe it's because they aren't listed properly.


Like I’m said earlier, the guides are NOT on our side. And, I’ve fished the Homosassa to Keyton Beach areas for about 30 or so years now, and I have never seen a 10 lb trout anywhere over here. And never caught many over 5lbs in that same area. It ain’t the Lagoon, or Indian River, and never has been. Reducing the limit to,three won’t make a bit of difference on the a,ount of big trout.


----------



## pottydoc (Apr 27, 2019)

asc said:


> most recs kill every trout they catch....
> 
> intentional or not..


What’s up, Art?


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 28, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I do agree with a winter closure, but its getting to be hard to justify the drive for me when its the same distance to Brunswick or steinhatchee for 3 trout vs 15 and 1 red vs 5.



I am, but I would prefer January, when I am duck hunting.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Apr 30, 2019)

Honestly, after years of trips watching guys go out and catching double limits and TRIPLE limits out of Keaton, I'm glad they are protecting some of the spawning fish, especially after the red tide problems that have been plaguing Florida.  Georgia has plenty of trout to catch if you want to kill some.  It's just as good as the Gulf for numbers during late September to early November.  I've had 30 fish days into January and February on artificials. It may take a little more work, but the fish are there.
SB


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 30, 2019)

Silver Bullet said:


> Honestly, after years of trips watching guys go out and catching double limits and TRIPLE limits out of Keaton, I'm glad they are protecting some of the spawning fish, especially after the red tide problems that have been plaguing Florida.  Georgia has plenty of trout to catch if you want to kill some.  It's just as good as the Gulf for numbers during late September to early November.  I've had 30 fish days into January and February on artificials. It may take a little more work, but the fish are there.
> SB


So I guess they'll do 6 or 7 limits now


----------



## Gator89 (May 1, 2019)

My brother and I fished Waccasassa Bay hard Saturday 4/27/19 for 3 barely legal specks and one silver worth the effort to clean.

My brother has fished the Waccasassa area for over 20 years, this was the first time I went out with him that we did not catch at least that many specks per person in the boat.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 1, 2019)

We went left out of the bay to start out with on Friday when we got there and caught quite a few but no keepers,  then we headed North of the pass after a few hours to dead mans.   We caught a few keepers but the tournament crowd wasn't there yet.

The grass has rebounded nicely but has some more growing to do to be what it once was.  There was a tournament on Saturday.  have never seen that many boats in  dead mans bay as I did then. It was crazy.  Trout were hard to come by that day. Then we took off to the South side of the pass around 2:00 PM and hardly any boats were over there we started catching fish immediately. Most were 14.5

Started out South again on Sunday and caught plenty of trout.

The same on Monday.

My objective opinion is that those Tournaments impacts Trout populations more than recreational fisherman. At least that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Wanderlust (May 1, 2019)

Wow. Could be worse.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 2, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Limited out on trout and reds today by lunch. Seems like they are plentiful.View attachment 967051


I gotta know... you gonna eat that remora?? Nice box of fish otherwise. ?


----------



## Wanderlust (May 2, 2019)

Don't hate if you ain't tried one. Eat dang good, just ugly to look at.


----------



## oops1 (May 2, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Don't hate if you ain't tried one. Eat dang good, just ugly to look at.




Do they taste like Cobia? They’re from the same family.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 2, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Don't hate if you ain't tried one. Eat dang good, just ugly to look at.


Not hating. Had no idea edible. I catch those dang things all the time. Not a lot of meat I imagine. I love blues and spanish. Most folks don’t.


----------



## Wanderlust (May 2, 2019)

Taste  reminds me of mangrove snapper.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Taste  reminds me of mangrove snapper.



I just want the mullet in that cooler! 

Net?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 3, 2019)

Wanderlust said:


> Don't hate if you ain't tried one. Eat dang good, just ugly to look at.


Are there any size limits? I always throw them back because I don't know what the limit is on them.


----------



## Wanderlust (May 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just want the mullet in that cooler!
> 
> Net?


Yup


----------



## Wanderlust (May 3, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Are there any size limits? I always throw them back because I don't know what the limit is on them.


Feel certain they are not regulated.  Never seen a size or creel on them.


----------



## boatbuilder (May 3, 2019)

Silver Bullet said:


> Honestly, after years of trips watching guys go out and catching double limits and TRIPLE limits out of Keaton, I'm glad they are protecting some of the spawning fish, especially after the red tide problems that have been plaguing Florida.  Georgia has plenty of trout to catch if you want to kill some.  It's just as good as the Gulf for numbers during late September to early November.  I've had 30 fish days into January and February on artificials. It may take a little more work, but the fish are there.
> SB



Last thing Georgia needs is more guidos from Florida coming to take all our fish and deer.

It’s Like we’re being invaded by the cast of jersey shore.


----------



## boatbuilder (May 3, 2019)

But I do like fishing in Florida.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 3, 2019)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Are there any size limits? I always throw them back because I don't know what the limit is on them.



No size limit, 50 fish bag limit.  Delicious fried or smoked.


----------



## pottydoc (May 3, 2019)

boatbuilder said:


> But I do like fishing in Florida.


So it’s ok for you to come to Florida to fish, but not for Florida folks to go to Ga to hunt? (No one I know goes to Ga to fish). Not supris d on the attitude, see it from The Vocal Minority of Ga hunters on here all the time.


----------



## pottydoc (May 3, 2019)

And if you got the cast of Jersey Shore, they dang sure aren’t Floridians. They might live here, but they’re still Yankees. Be glad they drive on through Ga to Florida.


----------



## Slewfoot (May 8, 2019)

FWC = ridiculous


----------



## PappyHoel (May 8, 2019)

3 trout, 3 turkeys, hows a fella to feed his family?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 23, 2019)

Just received an email today on Florida's proposal on spotted seatrout. At least they are talking about reducing the commercial limits as well, but now they have the upper slot at 19".


----------



## fairweather (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah, I'm glad to see the commercial limit. Maybe I get the personal restriction for guides. I'm not really on board with the rest. Where I fish (mostly St Joe bay, 30+ days a year) I don't see scarcity. 

On some other post pottydoc observed that if there are going to be limits to a fishery, FWC should start with the total elimination of the commercial fishery, and then take it from there. I think that's a great idea.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 23, 2019)

The FWC even admits its above the rating set by the fishery council, it just is below their goal of 35% spawning stock. I don't have a problem with the removal of the 20+ inchers but I don't see a need to reduce the limit from 5. I truly believe it should be slotted to smaller fish say 13-19 since there are so many shorts.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 23, 2019)

They change some stuff just to act like there proactive .... kind of like all the manatee zones in the Indian River  ... the problem is I haven't seen a manatee that could read so they wind up everywhere ?


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 24, 2019)

More bull pucky from FWC. No science, no evidence, no nothing to back up the need to change the limits anyplace that wasn’t hit really hard by the red tide. Just like the new limits they’re gonna put on black fin tuna, and lowering the redfish limit to one a few years ago. The only thing decent in the new regs is the change preventing the guides and crew from keeping fish (why was this ever legal?),  and the lower commercial limit. Cutting out the one fish over 20” is fine, also, but why lower it to 19”?


----------



## asc (Jul 27, 2019)

commercial catch is only 2% of the total catch so the overfishing and outright slaughter is all recreational.


----------



## pottydoc (Jul 27, 2019)

I know that, Art. But it’s way higher than that in a lot of fisheries. Like ARS, for example. The commercials get a wider limit, longer season, and more of the catch shares for a fish that’s supposedly endangered.  There’s also nothing to back up that overfishing is occurring with sea trout. Much less an outright slaughter. Commercial limit aside, there’s zero reason to reduce the size, or bag limit, much less have a closed season for trout in most of the State. Just more b s from the FWC. They pay fisheries biologist a bunch of money to study the populations, and then ignore what they say.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 27, 2019)

pottydoc said:


> I know that, Art. But it’s way higher than that in a lot of fisheries. Like ARS, for example. The commercials get a wider limit, longer season, and more of the catch shares for a fish that’s supposedly endangered.  There’s also nothing to back up that overfishing is occurring with sea trout. Much less an outright slaughter. Commercial limit aside, there’s zero reason to reduce the size, or bag limit, much less have a closed season for trout in most of the State. Just more b s from the FWC. They pay fisheries biologist a bunch of money to study the populations, and then ignore what they say.


They paid warnell at uga nearly a quarter million to look at Tate's hwll forest and the oysters in aplachicola bay and were given 10 recommendations. The fwc didn't like the recommendations and did the opposite of the recommendations.


----------



## asc (Jul 27, 2019)

ARS commercial TAC  = 45.6 %
ARS rec TAC = 55.4%


I can go on about cobia, tripletail, mahi, gag grouper, snook, redfish, hog snapper, etc...


----------



## asc (Jul 27, 2019)

and I agree with you on trout.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 30, 2019)

Couple from Saturday. These won't be legal if the new regs pass.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 20, 2019)

asc said:


> commercial catch is only 2% of the total catch so the overfishing and outright slaughter is all recreational.



So commercial folks would have no objection to reduced catch numbers for 
them, too?


----------

